# I think my kitten is grooming ME! What does this mean?



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Okay, so in the last week or so Addison has decided to groom me I think. 
Anytime she is laying on or next to me, she starts licking me. It started with a few licks here and there on my hand or fingers. Then it became more often and moved to my forearm. Now, she'll sit and lick my elbow until I finally move away (because that sand paper little tongue of hers starts to hurt after a while). 

Aside from it hurting the smallest bit, I really don't mind this, I think it's cute. I'm just really wondering why she's doing this to me? Is this normal or is it something to be concerned about. :?


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

LOL Dylan does this too! He loves to lick any exposed flesh, arm, ear neck. He loves to lick my boyfriend's short hair - especially when he has just had a shower 

Would be interested to hear some theories on this one!

Hayley x x


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmm, so far they both chirp and they both groom us! 
Strange! 
And, yes, any theories would be most appreciated!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan seems to do it more when I have been swimming but apparently (according to my Mum) there old cat Tiggy that they had before I was born went mad for the smell of chlorine. Something in the chemicals of a swimming pool is meant to smell like cat pheramone or something! 8O


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

From what I have learned in former years, it's basically a sign of affection. In return they are hoping you will "groom" them. 
A bit like "You scratch my back, and I'll scratch yours."
This subject always reminds me of cat licking, hee hee. :lol:


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Welcome to the litter! :lol: 

Assumpta occasionally tries to groom me, and I've always taken it as a kind of a warm family moment. She seems to do it most when she's been lonesome or is otherwise unusually cuddly and needy.

I've also learned to never wash my hands in boraxo (normal soap doesn't cut it on shop grime) and then pat the cat, because it makes her chew on my hands endlessly.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I've started to pussle my cats with some licking. I know, it's gross, but I hardly touch them. It's so fun to see their faces when I do licking noises with my tongue and pretend to lick them. 

Usually I just "lick" with my finger, i.e. stroke with a dry finger (not wet!) along the corner of their mouth. That's about the same thing as licking. But sometimes I want to have fun with them and they seem to enjoy "mommy" being silly.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I woke up this morning *about an hour before my alarm was supposed to go off, grr* to Addison licking my nose. When I opened my eyes and looked at her she moved across the top of my cheek and began to lick right across my eye. THAT actually DID hurt, but I still couldn't help but think how cute it is. 

It's clearly becoming more frequent because she licked my hands on and off for about an hour last night too.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

So, this is a new behavior for Addison, right? Are you using a new soap, lotion, laundry detergent? Perhaps something smells mighty good and Addison wants a taste....


----------



## petit chat (Jul 20, 2004)

Poof likes to sit on the back of the couch behind my head and lick my hair. Kind of freaked me out at first, but I let her continue because it was kind of like a scalp massage. :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Dusty&Lou said:


> So, this is a new behavior for Addison, right? Are you using a new soap, lotion, laundry detergent? Perhaps something smells mighty good and Addison wants a taste....


I haven't changed anything at all, maybe I just smell mighty good all the time! :lol: Just kidding. It is new behavior, but on the other hand, she's a baby and we've only had her a month, so everything she does is pretty new to us.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

petit chat said:


> Poof likes to sit on the back of the couch behind my head and lick my hair. Kind of freaked me out at first, but I let her continue because it was kind of like a scalp massage. :lol:


Kitty does this too and I let her because it was so cute. But the last time she was doing it, she suddenly BIT my head. Not a pleasant sensation.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan tries to lick my hair too but its too long for him I think, hence why he prefers my blokes hair  lol


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have very long hair, almost down to my waist. In addition to licking and chewing my hair, Kitty rolls around in it when I am in bed. Except for the biting my scalp part, it's very cute.


----------



## petit chat (Jul 20, 2004)

lol, yeah, Poof laid into my ear once...that wasn't so cute. But, that hasn't happened in a while, hehe.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, yeah...i didn't want to start it's own thread for this...but I've also noticed that Addison is like our little "watch cat". Any time my bf puts his keys in the door, she perks up and gets into this perfect poised sit position and is very still. She listens very carefully and you can watch her ears moving then she'll leap off of wherever she is and run towards the door. 

She does this every day with the mailman comes too...and also when the neighbors go in and out of our building. She's VERY concious of what's going on around here and seems to take her job very seriously. Hee, hee.

All this at 12 weeks, I can't wait to see how she's going to turn out!


----------

